# The Good Ride website



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Still fairly new to the forum, I've read several posts critical of the above site. Just curious why.

I'm not here to defend the site, but I have found it is a good starting point for getting a non-brand affiliated opinion on snowboard gear. I know that they don't necessarily ride/use every item they review, but they do indicate which ones they have ridden/used.

Also, as with any snowboard review site, I've found that one has to understand any possible biases in the reviewer's comments and/or how their riding style affects their reviews. Caveat emptor!


Finally, since I'm asking about snowboarding/gear review websites, are there any others of which I should be aware?

Angry Snowboarder (Home to BA of course.)
Geeks of Shred
Agnarchy
Snowboard Review
Shayboarder

Any others worth a look?


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I only really go by what I read on Angry Snowboarder, or on what some of the more experienced boarders on here say.

Just find it to be more trustworthy, sound, and unbiased advice I supposed.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

David z and leo i believe are the guys on agnarchy. they are both active on here.

board insiders does video reviews but they come out kind of late. For example they don't review this years gear until mid season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The thing about gear is that, its relative to the hill or region. Sure there are the fan clubs...burton in east, ns and venture in colorado, lib/gnu in pnw, and prior in bc....and the reasons are partly based in fact that the team/proto testing is generally done in those areas...therefore a board/gear made to handle those conditions/terrain. In a general forum, like here, some folks forget that the local hill is a huge influence of their riding style, preferences and what they tote as the best. Perhaps at the beginner and intermediate level it doesn't matter so much but at the expert level the little design things for the conditions/terrain just add up. So just take into account their region and riding level and style and perhaps check in with a local core shop and their seasoned riders to see what they ride or recommend.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

i use thegoodride all the time to compare different gear. 

now that people are bringing this up i am noticing some errors on their site...

example:

the good ride rates 390 bosses as a 2 out of 5 for flex.

they then rate the Mob Bosses as a 3 out of 5 for flex.

People on this forum have said that the Mobs are flexier and more of a jib binding than the 390s.

is this true?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The thing about gear is that, its relative to the hill or region. Sure there are the fan clubs...burton in east, ns and venture in colorado, lib/gnu in pnw, and prior in bc....and the reasons are partly based in fact that the team/proto testing is generally done in those areas...therefore a board/gear made to handle those conditions/terrain. In a general forum, like here, some folks forget that the local hill is a huge influence of their riding style, preferences and what they tote as the best. Perhaps at the beginner and intermediate level it doesn't matter so much but at the expert level the little design things for the conditions/terrain just add up. So just take into account their region and riding level and style and perhaps check in with a local core shop and their seasoned riders to see what they ride or recommend.


I absolutely agree with the comments above. I have found that only experience reading the reviews helps to determine any biases.

For myself, I ride the Ice Coast primarily. Powder is something only rumoured out here most of the time. For me, edge hold is extremely important, and I have found that Mervin's magnetraction works best. Therefore, if I reviewed a board, I'm sure I would be critical of ANY deficiency in edge hold. Someone who rides mostly powder might put far less emphasis on that feature and rate the same board more positively than me.

I'd be curious how some of the members on this forum who do review gear regularly feel about this?

Snowolf, BA perhaps?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

FacePlant4Free said:


> i use thegoodride all the time to compare different gear.
> 
> now that people are bringing this up i am noticing some errors on their site...
> 
> ...


Mobs are much softer. The Good Ride is pure crap. They're one of those review sites that's popped up cause they figured out if they can get people to send them stuff to review, occasionally they'll get to keep it. Free shit. That's why this exists.

Shayboarder is awful. She'll like anything from a company that hooks her up. And I've seen her ride. She can't do anything to actually test a board.

Agnarchy has good dudes over there.

Snowboard Review... after some poking around I only found a few things I didn't like. Seems alright.

Geek doesn't have enough on there and I've yet to see anything to suggest they aren't just licking the hand feeding them.

Angry. I work for him. You trust him, he trusts me.

@Dragon:

I take those things into consideration. Despite what people seem to think, we do get gnar ice in CO. Especially at Keystone. There are sides of that mountain that sit in the sun most of the day, then around 1:30 shade hits. That'll easily drop the temp 20* in half an hour. It gets bulletproof.

On top of that, a good tester can tell what the edgehold is gonna be like on standard groomers here. If you're the type that can feel the minute changes in snowboards you can translate it's reactions in certain conditions to others.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

^^

Everyone else is crap, we are the best!

Thanks for that impartial advice their Nivek:icon_scratch:.

On the whole I am inclined to agree with him though, the good ride seems to make some strange conclusions about boards it would appear they haven't ridden.

I personally try to find all the info I can get on various sites and take them all with a pinch of salt. If you see several people on different sites making similar observations about the same board that gives you something to go by.

Personal preference has to play a huge part, nothing wrong with that its human nature.

Conditions will play a big role as well.

As far as I know there are very few independent gear review sites here in Japan (in Japanese). Maybe a gap in the market.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

dreampow said:


> Thanks for that impartial advice their Nivek:icon_scratch:.


I didn't give any advice... huh?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Ride Big

Another review site, mostly geared towards bigger riders but still gives a good additional point of view for smaller riders as well.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Shayboarder is awful. *She'll like anything from a company that hooks her up.* And I've seen her ride. She can't do anything to actually test a board.


I've suspected that.

What annoys me about shayboarder is that here is a chick rider with the opportunity to review a lot boards, and she reviews more men's boards than women's. 

Doesn't do much for me or my gender.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Reviews as a whole fucking suck and in all honesty I hate doing them with every fiber of my being. But they also need to exist because the big three (Transworld, Snowboarder, and Snowboard Mag) are failing you the consumer as a whole on giving you educated advice on gear. Paid advertorials do nothing to help anyone. But that's another topic for another discussion. 

I also feel companies seem to fail on the whole getting demos in the hands of the actual people that support snowboarding. There need to be more weekend demo's at more major resorts vs these mom and pop ski hills, nothing wrong with the ski hill resort choices, but go to the major demographics. Also shops drop the ball on the getting demo's in the hands of people. If more shops did what my old shop used to do where for 25 to 50 dollars a day that if you decided to buy the board from us we would put up to 2 days worth of fees towards the purchase of that deck, we would also swap out mid day if you didn't like the board no additional charge.

As for sites that do reviews. They fill a void but who do you or don't you trust that's the big question? I have always said and stand by this that you should try and find three sites you trust that all have reviewed the same gear and look for the similarities. If all three seem to agree on something then I would say that's pretty accurate, now if one is off on something, see if it makes actual sense. With myself I try to give you the most concise and straight to the point no bullshit reasoning why something felt, did, acted, touched me where it shouldn't have so that you don't have to read a 20 paragraph dissertation about ZJ's and what not. I also encourage thought out questions not "you're wrong I dun bought dis and it's da bestest you ***" comments. Discussion is good! 

Getting all the facts you can about conditions, terrain, binding angles, rider weight, stance width, etc. etc. etc. are key. I at 175lbs with a 22.5 inch stance and 18 negative 15 degree angles will flex a 154cm board a lot different than someone at 220lbs with a 21 inch stance and 12 negative 12 angles. Stance width and weight play such a huge role in how a board flexes. Then add in the conditions and terrain plus rider style/preference. Finally time on a board also has a huge effect on the review. I try to give a deck 4 hours as that's the length of a typical day for me and if I'm not sure of it I'll take it out for a second day just to give it another shot. These people that go to demos usually spend maybe 3 laps on a deck, I did this method when I started the site it's quick and efficient for giving the site content, but in the end doesn't help the company or the consumer with feedback. It's more of an ego stroker to the reviewer to claim I rode x number of boards/bindings and have these reviews on my site before anyone else. 

Now I have some serious thoughts on the sites doing reviews:

Agnarchy: I talk with Dave pretty much daily and I've seen his growth with his site and the direction it's going. I back it and I see the improvements he's made going forward. It might not update as frequent as others but it's good for a guy with a wife, kid, day job, and living in the midwest. Adding the Asian contingent of Leo has been hilarious only because he's so stereotypical Asian in his thought process on things it's somewhat comical with how they do their dual reviews. It's a great compare and contrast situation. I actually suggest people check them out more, might light a fire under their asses to do more content!

Geeks of Shred: Rarely do I check out this site. It's like that thing that if it pops up in a social media feed with a review from a brand I work with I'll check it out to see what they say. But I think they spend more time on their graphics than they do on getting people the information they need. I'm not for them or against them I just view them as there and it might help people.

Board Insiders: They have a GREAT concept but unfortunately poor implementation. Fuck these guys in the ass with their camera. Rarely do they ever get the terminology of the tech they're reviewing right. I didn't know that Never Summer had Banana C2 with Magnetraction or whatever it was that they messed up. If you're going to be a supposed "authority" on products you should know what the fuck you're talking about. Carpet flex reviews? Watch a video and you can see what I mean. Plus they're always late on getting things out. What good is a review of a deck after Black Friday or the X Mas rush? Also from seeing these guys at industry events it looks like they're always begging for hand outs. Also what's up with the unquantifiable numbers they give? Shred Cred? Seriously do you see any under a 90 on there it's like everything they ride is the best. 

Snowboard-Reviews: I've had a few run ins with these guys. I love their concept of video reviews and think they actually do a far better job than Board Insiders, mainly because they get their shit done faster and do understand tech. Downside they're British those accents at times are just horrible. Also they're instructors which I view as the bane of snowboarding tech advances since they all ride like robots and seem to always push camber on people. Plus I question their brand allegiances only due to a run in I had with them about my thoughts on the current state of Rossignols marketing. Also don't like that there's reviews of shit they don't ride, if you didn't ride it don't put a review!

The Good Ride: Where to begin with these guys. This site was created solely to boost an online ad revenue stream in my opinion. The guy that runs it is a tool, I met him last year at a demo in Utah and the shit coming out of his mouth was fucking hilarious to say the least. They use unquantifiable numbers which mean fuck all, the shit is vague, and generally shit is just so all over the place. I would trust this about as much as a monkey trying to put a condom on me while I'm fucking an aids infested crack slut. Long ago he asked me to back him and as I don't see him bringing anything new to the table or offering anything great I basically told him to fuck off in my true fashion. Reviews of stuff they didn't ride so they can push online affiliate advertising is lame as fuck as well. 

Angry Snowboarder: After four and a half years of doing this I can safely say I hate this thing with every ounce of my being. It has cost me jobs, friendships, my health, my retirement package, my credit score, and countless other things. Yet at the same time I love it and would never change my attempt to bring you guys the most comprehensive snowboard site int he universe. The struggles to keep this thing going have all been worth it and honestly if it wasn't for you guys I wouldn't continue doing it.

Reviews fucking suck and I hate doing them but until someone can actually fill the void and do them to a level I feel comfortable recommending people to I will continue to lead on trying to be number 1. After all if you're not first you're last. 

Every year is a challenge with the site and last year was the worst by far. Dislocating an elbow on X mas day going into review season dampened the amount of reviews I could bang out. Add to that the worst winter ever, companies not having product, and all these upstart sites that haven't been mentioned on here going after free hand outs in the guise of reviews it was just hard. The year before I did 100 reviews in 100 days (think it was like 113 actually), it worked and proved that the boundaries you could do things can be pushed beyond an acceptable level. 

The ability to adapt year after year and change is the biggest challenge I face. Going into the 2013/14 review season which starts in about 2 weeks we're going in a new direction. There will be video reviews, written reviews, and specials. Think of it as UK Top Gear but for snowboarding and without the accents but that sense of humor. It's a huge under taking in itself and I've done a lot of things to line this all up. We have our version of The Stig lined up called The Stoke. We're aiming for 200 snowboard reviews, 50 pairs of bindings, and a shit load of humor.

Contrary to what one really mentally unstable snowboard company says, the site is self financed and the ad revenue it generates is next to nothing. The contracts that I have in place are written specifically to continue to give me full control over reviews good, bad, or indifferent as well as all editorial content. Unlike some people I'm not afraid to bite the hand that feeds me, I like to let people know I'm still hungry. Also I can't stress this point enough with all the gear we go through I try to return 90% of it to companies in terms of hard goods. Just to give you guys some frame of reference a certain company dug the fact I liked one of their premiere models and offered to give me a head to toe set up if I backed it as my number 1 choice and daily ride, I told them I was content with my Arbor and that free gear didn't sway me, they stopped talking to me after that. Now outerwear is a different story, I don't return that to companies because who wants crusty gear after I've taken it in a hot tub/sauna to test breathability and waterproofing? What I try to do with the left over gear is pay it forward to the less fortunate around the county, this will probably be the only time I mention this as I don't want a pat on the back or any recognition for this it's just my belief that if you get free gear you should pay it forward with no strings attached. I will say though watch out for people that get constant freebies from companies and seem to push their products hard. Only take what you need that's my advice. 

So in short this is my master thesis on snowboard reviews, demos, free gear, and hookers. If you ever have a direct question my email is [email protected] I try to answer anything that comes in, but as the name of the site states I'm a bit angry.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Almost every snowboard review I've seen is pure crap and almost 100% subjective. 

The only time I care about reviews is when people who actually bought the gear complaining about something breaking and have pictures to show what.

That being said. I've been riding for a long time and I already know exactly what I'm looking for in a board. 

My largest debate comes from brand decisions when I can't ride the boards myself.

Which is why I buy almost everything from Backcountry.com or REI since both places will take things back even after I've ridden them a couple days.

I don't abuse that privilege because I really enjoy being able to take a chance and not follow the herd.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I didn't give any advice... huh?


Your Kevin? lol.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I think in general one of the problems with sites like The Good Ride is their lack of detail and transparency of the review process. They don't disclose who specifically reviewed what, what the conditions were, or the preferred riding style and experience level of the reviewer. As others have pointed out, snowboarding preferences are highly subjective, and without this information I think the reviews become almost meaningless. With Angry, Agnarchy, and even most of the individual reviews on this site, you get this information. Of course, demoing stuff yourself is undoubtedly a more reliable way evaluate something, but for those of us who don't have easy access to much gear, quality reviews can provide valuable insight.

Related to this, I find general user reviews from retail websites and the like are also nearly worthless for anything more than vague indications of the likelihood of defects and failures (assuming there are enough reviews), or perhaps indications of the retailer's customer service.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Your Kevin? lol.


No shit...


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Any theories why the Good Ride disables their comments on Youtube? What kind of lazy crap is that?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Any theories why the Good Ride disables their comments on Youtube? What kind of lazy crap is that?


Could be as simple as the fact that they click the “this video is intended for kids” box, which disables the comments.
Could also be that they want to do without the drama and shit-flinging that automatically comes with social media.
Not defending them, just two theories.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

They do answer questions via mail.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> Could be as simple as the fact that they click the “this video is intended for kids” box, which disables the comments.
> Could also be that they want to do without the drama and shit-flinging that automatically comes with social media.
> Not defending them, just two theories.


Well much respect to @BurtonAvenger for always responding


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I do enjoy the fact that the Good Ride tape their riding and that they show the boards either on the table or on site.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah I find some value in what they talk about at the end the day reviews are all subjective anyway just have to try to make the best decision you can with what you have for information


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Well much respect to @BurtonAvenger for always responding


Damn right


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jkb818 said:


> Any theories why the Good Ride disables their comments on Youtube? What kind of lazy crap is that?





Surgeon said:


> Could be as simple as the fact that they click the “this video is intended for kids” box, which disables the comments.
> Could also be that they want to do without the drama and shit-flinging that automatically comes with social media.
> Not defending them, just two theories.


I'll tell you exactly why he does it. He doesn't like being tested. When he started posting on YouTube there was a rush from people questioning things he said. Before he could block comments, there were reply chains of people asking why he said some of the misinformation he said. The other part of that was people saying "you know reviewer *__* said". He's a poser in a position that he created and gives off a false sense of authority.

The guy has next to no real knowledge base so he can only draw on what he's done for reviews to this point, which after 8 years should actually be extensive, but it's not, it's so minimal in scope. I can say this because I still have people today sending me reviews where he just butchers what he's talking about and makes them infuriated. But they send it to me because guess what, there's no way to correct him or call him out.

His issue is he's never worked in a shop. He's never sold something to someone's face and had to be 100% certain that he was giving the best possible advice to the person that would forego them coming back to complain. He's never attended a shop clinic. He's never been to a industry feedback testing event and focus group on building product. He lacks the analytical nature to look at a product and realize that if the company did this or that it would become a better product. What he's good at is horribly regurgitating marketing silent salesman sheets at you. The fact that he stammers and stutters while he's not live recording something shows he lacks the ability to retain knowledge and comprehend it. 

Anyone can slap a board on a table and say the shit he says. Wow cool here's the shape, here's the camber profile, here's what the marketing says. Not everyone can slap it down, bang out all that, plus close personal observations, as well as deciphering if a flex pattern, flex point, shape, sidecut, camber profile, and stance are doing anything to it. Well maybe they can, but if they did what I wrote on page one 8 years ago still wouldn't ring true on why I keep doing things. I could literally make a video today titled "if I reviewed boards like The Good Ride" and give you all the same information with the lack of cuts, lack of editing, lack of better comprehension. Does it mean it would be as good as the product I'm putting out now? FUCK NO!

He's an example of someone that started something at the right time after others had done it but wasn't the right person for it. He, I, and everyone else that does this sit in a tiny little niche category that largely isn't challenged enough in the sense that there should be a better product being put out (I'm trying here and think this years stuff looks the best yet). I find it funny that he said something about "needing to edit his videos" yet he just turns the camera on and films and slaps it up. There's no jump cuts except to the riding, hell you can see him holding the remote turning it on and off in the start of the videos. It's just one long prattle on fest of regurgitation. Then you have the videos with him and the troglodytes and that's pretty much 10 minutes of dick jokes and stuttering. There's the on the couch videos where he decides it's cool to eat his dinner with you and gargle Alfredo sauce. WTF is that? You guys deserve better than that. 

If you find value in that, I guess more power to you. At the end of the day he's someone who snowboards, he's not a snowboarder, and he never will be. He's a poser in a position that he was lucky enough to create, but he'll always be a poser. He'll never have practical hands on knowledge from before he did this to jump onto. He'll never be able to sit down and tell you why boot fit is important because he's too busy riding 2038484 different boots and talking about how they fit his foot. He'll continue to give misinformation because unfortunately he's been given the tools to not allow a conversation about the product. 

The challenge always stands, live debate, letting the fans dictate the questions. I think that would show people the lack of knowledge he has on products or the ability to fully understand what he's trying to talk about.



Snowdaddy said:


> They do answer questions via mail.


Wow cool, a controlled environment to answer questions that they should be able to rattle off on the fly. 

He should be answering questions on Vimeo, YouTube, his website, Social Media, Email, Live Streams, Patreon and in person when people run into him. He won't because he can't. 


Fuck I can't believe I'm still having to give the same arguments 8 years later on this guy. At least he finally started riding at a moderately better level than he previously was. I guess there's one good thing that came out of him doing this that long.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

All great points. I don’t care enough about the guy (nor do I Like his reviews enough) for me to know any of this. Thanks for pointing it out Avran.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

When will we see BA/Avran/Angry actually ride a board on film for a review?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

This isnt a dis on goodride just an observation. I find the angry reviews more consistent then goodride. Ive noticed they might rate a board amazing in one category or another and a different board that i know rides basically the same in that regard poorly. Makes it hard to work out what board might work for you and worth a demo/try. Where as angry is more consistent so even if he doesnt like an aspect of a board that much based on his preferences, you can still work out what might work for yourself ie he seems to enjoy a stiffer board than i do so i know if he says its stiff i would hate it.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

Goodride occasionally gets an aspect of a review right, but just as often throws things in that are way off. The reviews are often very generic and therefore not very helpful. Angry on the other hand is far more consistent and provides a lot more specifics on different aspects of the board. I have found agnarchy to be pretty good, though they tend to like more stiff freeride stuff than I prefer, but at least you can tell that from the reviews and make a judgment.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On the occasions where I've actually tried a piece of equipment that Angry has reviewd (like the e-jack last year), I've found his review to be bang-on. That just makes me more confident about accepting anything he says. Bad for any board that he disses as 'crap', of course.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I do enjoy the fact that the Good Ride tape their riding and that they show the boards either on the table or on site.


I can't tell anything about a board that the goonride guy is riding, those selfie videos all look the same to me.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

TJ from BoardAchive is solid also.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I find the goodride useful to get a better look at boards/bindings/boots that they may not have in stock at a store near you and you need to order online without physically seeing the product.
Id rather see the table review for an item rather than look at stock photos online.

And while I agree as far as advice I go to Angry all day, but no need to hate on the goodride IMO, let them do their thing.

I tried FP insoles solely based on their review and its worked out well for me. Also found them useful when searching for outerwear.....I never knew about volcom ziptech until I saw their videos. I got a volcom jacket and volcom snow pants because of them and a few years ago and Ive been extremely happy with them.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Donutz said:


> On the occasions where I've actually tried a piece of equipment that Angry has reviewd (like the e-jack last year), I've found his review to be bang-on.


Same. I've bought multiple bindings and boards based on his and Kevin's reviews, they've all fit the review in practice, and I've been happy to have taken the plunge on the new gear, based on Angry's reviews.

My favourite GoodRide reviews have consisted of:
-- they're all standing in a circle, and for the first 40% of the review, there's NOTHING about the board/bindings, just them all standing around giggling and telling personal jokes
-- I love Beasty's switch to regular reverts: no popping 180's out, no switch riding for anything more than 10 seconds... it's switch to a both-legs-straight nose butter to regular, every single time.
-- when they JUST, FINALLY manage to get on track for a review, then get distracted yet again, and joke amongst themselves for a good 60-90 seconds
-- his mates standing in the background, cutting Beasty off with blabbering bullshit / trying to make a crack, instead of JUST SHUTTING THE FCK UP AND LETTING BEASTY GET ON WITH THE REVIEW
-- there was one review where there were like 4 of them standing around, one guy had his pants down to his shins, exposing his boxers - he had his bulge thrust out (we'll refer to him as pants guy). Whilst Beasty was joking with that guy, the tall skinny guy reached out to start rubbing pants guy's bulge, whilst the guy behind pants guy, reached into the back of pants guy's boxers, found his mark, and started rubbing, whilst leaning around to make out with pants guy. Tall guy then got on his knees to leverage pants guy a bit better, whilst reaching out with his free hand to rub Beasty, which caused Beasty to abandon the review for a moment, and start jokingly throwing out sexual innuendos. Behind guy breaks his kiss with pants guy, and leans over to Beasty to make out with him now, which results in a good 1-2min out of a 5 minute review, to now become utterly useless from a "viewer gaining information about the product" point of view. The review finishes up with Beasty talking about the product with that new freestyle guy he's using, whilst the other three carry on "on the table" - quite energetically too, given the fact that the table's flat surface has buckled, and now does not really demonstrate camber profiles as well as it used to. Cut to the very end of the review, where freestyle guy has left, and Beasty marches over to the boys on the table, to give 'em a really, really, really GoodRide.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Same. I've bought multiple bindings and boards based on his and Kevin's reviews, they've all fit the review in practice, and I've been happy to have taken the plunge on the new gear, based on Angry's reviews.
> 
> My favourite GoodRide reviews have consisted of:
> -- they're all standing in a circle, and for the first 40% of the review, there's NOTHING about the board/bindings, just them all standing around giggling and telling personal jokes
> ...


Scott, are you sure you weren't watching pornhub, or was there too much Alfredo sauce goonride bukkake action going on for it to be any self respecting porn channel? 🤮


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Same. I've bought multiple bindings and boards based on his and Kevin's reviews, they've all fit the review in practice, and I've been happy to have taken the plunge on the new gear, based on Angry's reviews.
> 
> My favourite GoodRide reviews have consisted of:
> -- they're all standing in a circle, and for the first 40% of the review, there's NOTHING about the board/bindings, just them all standing around giggling and telling personal jokes
> ...


Pretty sure that review is pixellated in Japan .


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I like TGR more for entertainment value than actual in depth reviews. It’s good for when I want snowboarding “content” to just absorb. I’ll throw it on in the background while doing some work or whatever. But as far as making a decision on a board I trust Angry. At risk of sounding like a fanboy, my last 3 boards have all ridden as described by Angry, where as TGR reviews didn’t really get them right.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I like TGR more for entertainment value than actual in depth reviews. It’s good for when I want snowboarding “content” to just absorb. I’ll throw it on in the background while doing some work or whatever. But as far as making a decision on a board I trust Angry. At risk of sounding like a fanboy, my last 3 boards have all ridden as described by Angry, where as TGR reviews didn’t really get them right.


I'm the same, I think a lot of their reviews are funny. I like their clowning around. James tries to be the serious one but Peter is always the joker in the crew. When I research and look at a snowboarding product I try to gather as much feedback as I can from all over the internet and pull this all together to get a greater understanding of the item.

I look at James presentation style to Angry's and they are...., well, a hell of a lot different. I don't mind how the TGR do their reviews but can see they are clearly no real technical experts. Their riding footage generally all looks the same to me on every board they ride and is pretty useless in getting a feel on the board.

Now compare this with TJ....., we're clearly in another World as he does pretty solid reviews on gear with superb footage in a wide range of conditions relative to the boards designed purpose. His presentation style is really neat and polished.

I also really like Malcolm Moore as well. He's just starting but love his presentation style and he always gives feedback in his comments. He's a SB instructor but does some reviews in the gear he rides. I don't mind TGR outerwear reviews again they are not ground breaking but you get a good walk around with the product.

Avran's reviews are far more technically informative but I'm not sure how his presentation style radiates with the Corporate side of the Snowboarding Industry. 

Avran...., TGR look like they get a lot of gear from the Industry to review. Are they shipped a lot of gear from Companies or have access to a retail store. How are you with this, do you put out feelers to have Companies send you gear to review or do you have to work out someway of sourcing a product elsewhere. I look at my reviews and I can only really talk about gear I've purchased.

Anyway great comment above Avran.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

unsuspected said:


> When will we see BA/Avran/Angry actually ride a board on film for a review?


On the day that Satan ice-skates to work.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> I can't tell anything about a board that the goonride guy is riding, those selfie videos all look the same to me.


They are not all selfies.. 

For sure they are not expert riders, but they don’t pretend to be. As long as they stay away from eating during reviews they’re ok.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> They are not all selfies..
> 
> For sure they are not expert riders, but they don’t pretend to be. As long as they stay away from eating during reviews they’re ok.


but goonride pretends to be a reviewer and pretends to know what he's talking about, and from what I read here, it seems apparent that he does not.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't really understand why you would want to watch someone ride a snowboard as part of a review. I get the entertainment value, but I don't see how it would tell you anything about the board itself.

I do admit that I like the "on the table" videos but that's more about being able to get a look at the camber profile of the board. Most of what the goodride guy says during those videos is useless.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> but goonride pretends to be a reviewer and pretends to know what he's talking about, and from what I read here, it seems apparent that he does not.


Twice is enough for it to not be a spelling error. Name calling isn’t really constructive.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most of TGR's reviews make it pretty clear to me that they at most took a couple of laps on the majority of those boards. Some of them are just wildly inaccurate and I'm not talking about "inaccurate" in terms of someone's perception, I'm talking inaccurate as in rating dedicated pow sticks as three stars in powder when they didn't even ride the board in powder. The other issue I have with their reviews is that they don't consider their own bias. I can already tell you most of the time whether or not TGR is going to like a particular board. If it's a RCR board with a bit of setback and mid to slightly past mid flexing they're going to like it. I mean, I can sympathize with that. Me too. But, while that's going to be a very versatile board it's not what everyone is looking for. Maybe you're looking for a dedicated pow stick, or a pure jib stick, or an out right bomber. That's where TGR really drops the ball. They often fail to look at a board outside of their own preferences. I mean, I do too but I'm also not trying to run a website offering snowboard reviews. Anytime I offer an opinion on a board, I'll make it very clear that this is simply my opinion and I'm making no effort to offer an unbiased review because I'm a snowboarder, not a snowboard reviewer. I can tell you how that board ripped groomers, how it handled pow if pow was available, how it handled tree runs, chunder, fucking moguls that I couldn't avoid, and jumps off natural hits and rollers. There's a good to very good chance I won't be able to tell you shit about how it jibbed, handled park jumps, or pipe because I'm a guy who takes a few laps a year through the park and that's about it.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

It goes like this 

Board Archive - For when you're just starting out and dont realize how many snowboards there are and how vast the differences between them are. You just want a board that someone "cool" says is good. Thats fine for most people out there. I think generally they only review things they like but luckily they don't like shit. You'll probably end up on something that works for you. Hes honest to a point and choses to highlight positives while omitting negatives. I think the target is new riders and teenagers.

TGR - You've learned that the variety and tech in the snowboarding industry is spread more vast than Covid. You've ridden a season or two and you think you know what you're looking for. You've decided you'd like a slightly more niche board, possibly working on a quiver. The on the table reviews and the general lack of negative reviews on their site convince you that the board with the graphic you like is the right choice for you. 

Angry - Ah, you crusty bastard. You've ridden enough boards and taken enough slams to know what you're looking for. You're sick of polished techno music behind scenes of pow laps you'll never get to ride because you have a job and you find phrases like "brrrruuuuuhhhhhhhhh nooooo wwwaaaayyyyy" to be second only to cancer. You're sick of fast forwarding through dick jokes. You say things like "Welp, it is what it is" and "time to suck today's dick" and find beer to be more medicinal than anything else at this point. You want a concise run down on a board and if its shit you wanna know. You geek out about the technical stuff. You're aware that Camber is the one profile to rule them all and in the white out, catch an edge and smash your collar bone to bits. It is what it is, wheres my beer?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> On the day that Satan ice-skates to work.


Because he can't ride?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

unsuspected said:


> Because he can't ride?


Maybe Satan loves boiler-plate ice, who knows? but ultimately we won't be seeing Avran filming himself riding. he has said so many times, and nothing I have seen from his videos suggests otherwise. (if hell freezes over, all bets are off, thus the ice-skating)


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

TGR's videos are more vlogs than reviews. Too much crap to have to watch through for something really predictable like "this is a really responsive binding..." Sometimes he gets lazy and decides to review too many items all at once, mangling up the names and attributes, leaving the watcher confused. The only thing worth watching his on-the-table, but sometimes even those drag on and on. If I do want to get his take on something, I read the text reviews.

Another review site I like, although much smaller, is Snowboard Robot. No I am not affiliated with this site whatsoever. Although there aren't as many reviews, his reviews are spot-on and his footages are nice. And he's a robot.








Snowboard Robot


I'm Lachy, here I have some reviews of snowboards that I have ridden.




www.youtube.com


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> ultimately we won't be seeing Avran filming himself riding.


Perhaps it's time we sent in an undercover agent with a spy cam . . .


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> TGR's videos are more vlogs than reviews. Too much crap to have to watch through for something really predictable like "this is a really responsive binding..." Sometimes he gets lazy and decides to review too many items all at once, mangling up the names and attributes, leaving the watcher confused. The only thing worth watching his on-the-table, but sometimes even those drag on and on. If I do want to get his take on something, I read the text reviews.
> 
> Another review site I like, although much smaller, is Snowboard Robot. No I am not affiliated with this site whatsoever. Although there aren't as many reviews, his reviews are spot-on and his footages are nice. And he's a robot.
> 
> ...


Yeah I find Lachlan's reviews to be the best on-snow reviews, period. He explains everything well, has the necessary disclaimers, lots of pondering in terms of how things ride etc.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

buller_scott said:


> Yeah I find Lachlan's reviews to be the best on-snow reviews, period. He explains everything well, has the necessary disclaimers, lots of pondering in terms of how things ride etc.


I don't mind Steph ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................,

reviews.

This would have been a lot better without the black T shirt. 









Burton AK Gore-Tex Kimmy Bib Women's Pant Review


The Burton AK Gore-Tex Kimmy Bib has a semi-stretchy very waterproof fabric that is also very breathable. The fit is a relaxed fit that isn’t going to be restricting to movement. (I’m wearing a med in the video, my normal … Continued




thegoodride.com


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Another review site I like, although much smaller, is Snowboard Robot. No I am not affiliated with this site whatsoever. Although there aren't as many reviews, his reviews are spot-on and his footages are nice. And he's a robot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind his videos, most of them have been shot at my local mountain, so they make for a good watch. I think the Sideways Gear Guys shoot a bunch there too, during demo days.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

TJ's latest production. Not that super techy but a pretty polished presentation.


----------

